# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Paractaea monodi??? Caa ao Caranguejo

## Heitor Simes

Viva!

Aqui  uns tempos comecei a notar alguns corais a aparecerem roidos pela base.

Estranhei e puz-me atento, nessa altura apanhei um pequeno caranguejo, que retirei do aqurio.

Mas os corais continuavam "ratados" hoje durante umas horas de observao do aqurio com a luz apagada voltei a encontrar um bicho horrivel no meio da rocha.

Logo me lembrei que tinha comprado uma armadilha para caranguejo na Alemanha.

Da a montar uma espera ao bicho foram minutos.


Aqui fica a reportagem fotogrfica.


A dita gaiola:




As fotos do bicho que era monstruoso e gigante +-5cm


O bicho: 














Para finalizar, no sei a raa do bicho?? se alguem souber pode me dizer, no sei se  prejudicial ao aqurio?? mas eu nao gosto de os ver la dentro por isso ja foi pelo cano.

Ao fim de umas horas da montagem da armadilha consegui capturar o momento em que entrou na armadilha vou pedir  administrao do frum para colocar c os filmes que fiz numa pequena maquina de fotografar.

Comentem. :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, eu tenho um desses na minha SUMP! 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

A do cano foi infeliz...acho que o bicho no pediu para tar dentro da rocha...Mas  a minha opinio... :SbSourire21:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Filipe, a sorte dele  no ser maior seno ia para o tacho.


 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Heitor
v aqui Xanthidae porque mais uma vez (Acropora a ficar branca) foste brindado com "um amigo dos plipos e no s"....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Pedro, nessas fotos da familia Xantidae no encontro nenhum parecido com o que cacei hoje.

Mas neste link est um que me parece ser.

http://ealex.aqua-web.org/crabs/pages/crab3.htm

Se alguem souber o nome do bicho...

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Acho que consegui identificar 

Parece ser este

Paractaea monodi

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

encontrei mais este link:

http://world-of-aquarium.blogspot.co...undkrabbe.html

No tenho dvida que foi este bicho que tirei do aqua hoje.

O problema  que s encontro identificao em alemo.

 :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Desculpem estar a intrometer, mas acho que tenho um bicho desses  4 anos no meu aqua... dois dos quais a po e gua...  :yb624:  , pois durante esse perodo no tem existido peixes...
Quando o ano passado coloquei 2 Ocellaris, um e outro morreram  vez... e nunca encontrei o corpo de ambos... :yb665:  
Mesmo com a limpeza que fiz ao aqua no incio do ano, ele mantm-se vivo... e ainda ontem o vi. :Coradoeolhos:  

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tenho vrios no meu aqurio e h alguns anos. Dois deles vejo com alguma frequncia, talvez por serem maiores 5/6cm. O nico inconveniente  devorarem alga coralina, mas no tocam nos corais (j os observei vrias vezes, especialmente durante a noite).


Abrao,

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva

Eu apanhei um igual, ou quase igual, e apesar de ter querido coloc-lo no esgoto, est agora na Sump por sugesto de alguns colegas. Ainda ontaem o vi embora no o tenha especificamente alimentado. 
S espero que no se lembre de subir pelo tubo ldro e volte ao aqua :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol!
> 
> Acho que consegui identificar 
> 
> Parece ser este
> 
> Paractaea monodi


 :Ol: Viva Heitor
J coloquei os vdeos na galeria e enviei-te mp. Lamento o atraso mas o HAL 9000 s h cerca de meia hora atrs me deixou aceder ao meu e-mail e por isso s agora consegui colocar os vdeos na galeria.
Aqui pode-se ver uma pesquisa por imagens de Paractaea monodi...um bicho e tanto...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva de novo
encontrei este tpico onde ajudei a identificar a mesmas espcie h j algum tempo

*Paractaea monodi??? identificao de carangueijo...*

Poders comprar e penso que  como identificaste.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Obrigado Pedro.

Videos:

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme1.wmv[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme2.wmv[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme3.wmv[/media]

----------


## Heitor Simes

Bolas!

As ms noticias continuam.

Tenho outro caranguejo identico, na mesma rocha mas o bicho  muito maior.

Vou outra vez  caa.

No sei de onde vieram estes animais todos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Heitor

Podes colocar fotos mais pormenorizadas dessa gaiola???

Grato pela ateno
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Leal

Eu tambem l trago um caranguejo, so lhe costumo ver as patinhas da frente, e retira bocadinhos da rocha e leva para a boca ( todo preto).
Nem sei se o tire ou o deixe ficar  :Admirado:

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Pedro, a gaiola  esta :


http://www.aqua-medic.de/seawater/en/18/trap%20pest/


Eu estou farto de procurar e nao encontro nada sobre este caranguejo, no sei se  reefsafe, toda a informao est em alemo.

Se alguem souber algo mais  favor colocar neste tpico.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Boas,
isto deve ser uma praga!
Tive um desses at  dias atrs.
Aqui ficam mais umas dicas de quem me aconselhou:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=14639
Era exactamente igual ao dessas fotos.
O meu foi para o aqua-park!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ol Heitor :Ol:  , o que eu posso acrescentar ao que disse no  muito. Apenas posso garantir-te que conheo, tive e tenho vrios caranguejos dessa espcie, desde que me lembro de ter aqurio de gua salgada. So grandes devoradores de alga coralina e facilmente limpam grandes reas de rocha. Tm tambm a particularidade de terem bastante fora e muita persistncia, o que pode levar a que te desloquem pequenas rochas ou corais que esto apenas pousados no substracto. 
Nunca tive qualquer sinal no meu aqurio que indicasse que estariam a atacar corais.

Abrao,

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Ol, concordo com o Paulo Marinheiro.
Tb tenho 1 caranguejo desses ja ha algum tempo, e a ultima vez que o vi estava o dobro do tamanho, em relao a corais duros nunca tive qualquer sinal de ataque.

----------


## Heitor Simes

Ol!

Paulo, eu nao sei se o caranguejo  ou no perigoso.

Agora o que sei  que a frente da toca deles  s rochas partidas e so enormes.

Para j um j saiu, a seguir sai o outro.

Tenho pena de no saber alemo para poder ter mais informaes destes animais.

Vamos estando atentos, quanto aos meus corais tenho dois a perder tecido na base, mas muito lentamente, os corais continuam bem mas preocupa-me o motivo daquela perda lenta de tecido.

Tenho os testes bons, portanto no encontro explicao lgica...

Aguardemos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ol!
> 
> Paulo, eu nao sei se o caranguejo  ou no perigoso.
> 
> Agora o que sei  que a frente da toca deles  s rochas partidas e so enormes.
> 
> Para j um j saiu, a seguir sai o outro.
> 
> Tenho pena de no saber alemo para poder ter mais informaes destes animais.
> ...


 :Ol: Viva Heitor
Alemo no  lngua que domine, mas aqui vai o melhor que consigo fazer

http://world-of-aquarium.blogspot.co...undkrabbe.html




> Hallo ,
> heute mchte ich euch ein paar Bilder von unserer Paractaea monodi (Monods Rundkrabbe) zeigen.
> Zur Zeit ist sie noch sehr friedlich und belstigt weder Korallen noch Fische, auch den Putzergarnelen in unserem Riff hat sie noch nichts zuleide getan.
> Sollte sich das ndern, werden wir uns leider von ihr trennen mssen,
> ich denke aber, da sie durch das Fttern immer genug zu Essen hat, wird sie auch friedlich bleiben.





> Ol
> Hoje gostaria de vos mostrar algumas fotografias do nosso Paractena monodi (Monods round crab=NT). De momento est muito pacfico e no perturba corais ou peixes e tambm no fez nada aos Lysmata (NT: Lysmata=Putzergarnelen). Caso isto se altere termos infelizmente de nos separar dele, contudo penso que como dispe de alimento suficiente, ficar tambm pacfico.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Podes tambm (se perceberes melhor o ingls) optar por um tradutor total do site:

http://uk.babelfish.yahoo.com/transl...rUrl=Translate

Tambm tenho um amigo destes, dorme no meu refgio uma vez que sou a favor que todo o animal do nosso reef merece viver!  :SbSourire2:  

J o vi sim como relatado a bicar alegremente numa rocha viva que est no refgio. Mas no arrisquei saber se me come os corais!  :Wink: 

Amanh reduzo as fotos do meu "amigo" e logo meto aqui.  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Loureiro

ol, tenho um caranguejo destes no meu aquario, penso que  ele que anda a comer os nassarios e os cerites, pois as conchas dos cerites e nassarios mortos encontram- se junto a toca dele, e j o apanhei a puxar um nassario para junto dele, para o conseguir apanhar, s com a armadilha ou existe outro metodo? dentro da armadinha mete-se algum engodo?
obrigado

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Como disse em cima, eu tinha um parecido que apanhei com o "truque" da garrafa cortada com camarão a servir de isco

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Eu também tenho um, que já tá grandito, mas este faz estragos. As digitatas estão cada dia mais pequenas em vez de grandes. A verdade é que não tenho provas que seja ele, podem também ser os ermitas de patas azuis. Como não encontrei relatos de os ermitas comerem digitatas, só pode ser este o criminoso.

Já tentei o truque da garrafa com camarão dentro, mas tive que sair e quando voltei um ermita tinha trazido o camarão para fora, de maneira que foi um banquete  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Paulo, esse heremita fez a festa e agradeceu...hahahahahaha!
Olha porque não o colocas na sump temporariamente e vais insistindo na captura do "dito"? o maximo que pode acontecer é ires apanhando os heremitas um a um....hahahahahahaha! boa sorte...

----------

